# StompieZA Review - VOZOL D1 Disposable Pod



## StompieZA (6/9/19)

Vozol got into contact with me via my Instagram account and saw that i have several reviews on this forum and asked if i could review their latest product, the D1 Disposable nic salt pod, So here goes.

The VOZOL D1 disposable pod is created to be an alternative to cigarettes. Without button control and complicated refilling, it is the easiest-to-use pod that you’ve ever seen.

6 well-adjusted flavors will be filled in this tiny pod. In the same time, a 50mg nicotine will offer you great throat hit and nicotine satisfaction.

*Manufacturer:* VOZOL
*Website: https:* https://www.vozoltech.com
*Cost:* $6.99 - Converted to rand R105 each
*Nicotine Type: Nic Salt
Strength :* 50mg/ml

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by VOZOL for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device. I’m not being paid for this review and this review is my own opinion and views._

So lets start with some pictures i took:





Pod removed from the little box, it comes sealed for safety in a foil lined package.




Also in the box is a small user manual that provides all the specifications and information of the pod.




The back of the box has all the usual warnings, ingredients ect




All pods are sealed with a silicone plug to ensure no leaking




The airflow hole at the bottom is also sealed that needs to be removed before usage.




The range i received to test, The only one i did not receive from their range is the watermelon.




Okay so this review will be a little shorter than normal because this is a very simple device and its literately just remove and vape, nothing more to it, so in this review i will mostly talk about the flavors of each pod etc.

*Whats inside the box?*

1 x D1 Pod Stick
1 x User Manual

*Device specifications:

Liquid Capacity:* 1.2ml prefilled
*Puff Count:* Maximum of 250 puffs
*Approximate:* Equal to 20 cigarettes
*Weight:* 28grams
*Nic type:* Nic Salt
*Nic Strenght:* 50mg/ml
*Cotton type:* Organic Cotton

*Device protection features: *
Yeah you read that right, this small disposable pod has a couple of protection features to ensure the safety of the vaper


Short Circuit Protection
Overtime Vaping Protection
Low voltage protection

*Whats on the inside? *
Here is a nice breakdown of what exactly goes into this disposable pod
*



What do i think of the pod?
*
The D1 Pod is a very user friendly and simplistic pod that requires no maintenance and is ready to vape out of the box with its charged battery. The pods all have a very realistic draw compared to a cigarette and the draw is tight which i love. When you draw on the pod, there is a small led light that illuminates as you pull to indicate that the device is on and that the battery is still functional.

Each pod comes with a little silicone plug that can be reused to plug the pod but this is not necessary as the pod does not leak. While using it i kept the pod in my pocket, on its side as well as up side down and did not get any leakage.

These pods are perfect for the newbie that doesnt want to buy a big device but wants to quit stinkies or for the usual vaper that requires his nic hit in a more stealthly manner or perhaps forgot his vape setup at home (I know how does that even happen). Perhaps your vape setup's batteries are drained, then this will work great.

The pod produces about the same amount of vapor as a cigarette would produce smoke so its very stealthy and with the 50mg nic salt will deliver more than enough nic to curb any craving without being harsh on the throat.

While testing the pods, i used the tobacco pod in between using my normal vape setup and managed a whole week and its still going. Due to the 50mg nic, you tend to take much less drags on this and ends up lasting longer.

The battery in this device will outlive the amount of liquid in the pod so you dont have to worry about the battery dying before the pod is empty.

*Flavors, lets taste them!*
Ok with all the technical things out of the way, lets jump in and test each pods flavor

*



American Tobacco




Flavor review:*
The American tobacco is the very first flavor i opened and tried and its spot on tobacco flavor. It really reminds me of B&H or Marlboro with that dry tobacco slight bitterness taste with almost an ashy dryness. This is very close to the real thing and i like it*. *This flavor somehow also gives a much greater throat hit compared to the other flavors which even makes it more realistic.
*
Rating : *8 out of 10
*
Refreshing Mint




Flavor review:*
The mint flavor is a sort of eucalyptus type mint and not a spearmint which i expected. The amount of mint/iceyness isnt too much and cools your throat and sinuses
*
Rating: *6 out of 10
*
Iced Mango




Flavor review: *
I love mango vapes and was eager to test this Iced Mango. Suprizingly i like this mango, compared to the recent Motivape and Vladdin Mango's i tested which was hectic ICE, This mango is very similar but they didnt overdo the Ice. You get a nice sweet mango similar to Nasty's Cushman with just the right amount of ice.
*
Rating : *9 out of 10
*
Green Apple




Flavor review: *
This pod is spot on green juice apple, its nice, sweet and fruity and as much as you can expect from a pod, this flavor is decent and not harsh on the throat at all. Although nice, im not sure if this would be my go to pod out of the range and would be a once off type of choice.
*
Rating: *7 out of 10
*
Blueberry Bomb




Flavor review: *
Blueberry....i dont know if its just me or if maybe i cannot taste blueberry but im not getting much Blueberry here, I can taste that its fruity but it doesnt remind me of a nice blueberry vape. Its not bad tasting at all and it is vapable without any weird tastes but i would have expected more from something called "Blueberry BOMB", so a little disappointing [UPDATE] The Blueberry Bomb is a blueberry infused with mild tobacco which is why im not getting a full fruity flavor but rather a blueberry tobacco flavor, so for that i have changed the rating from 3 to 6 out of 10
*
Rating: *6 out of 10
*
Pro's*
Decent flavor from a disposable pod
Smooth NIC delivery without harshness
Good battery life
Good pod/liquid life
Small and stylish design
Great range of flavors, especially the Mango and Tobacco pods.
Offers 3 protections for the vaper
Disposable
Nicely packaged and sealed for safety

*Con's*
A bit pricey if converted to rand
50MG might be too high for most vapers, might scare new vapers to try it (Like my wife lol)
The blueberry flavor was disappointing.

*Would i recommend or buy this product? *
This is really a great disposable pod especially for emergency vaping or when you are required to vape stealthy. The price converted to rand might seem that this pod will be way too expensive for the SA market especially because its a disposable pod. So i would recommend this pod for emergency or stealth vaping...Perfect for the newbie that wants to quit smoking but i would not dump all my normal vaping gear for this pod, but it would come in handy, so you decide.

VOZOL is not a vendor on the forum but would like to just give a big thanks to them for providing me with their product and requesting me to review it for them.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance (6/9/19)

The device itself looks well built from where im standing and I like the fact that they give you a teardown of what it looks like on the inside,however I would still open it. . Would I buy it ,maybe . With your flavour ratings, most probably. Lekka review bro!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (7/9/19)

Yeah, i recemtly tried the freemax mojo disposable and it looks and feels cheap and no flavor at all. So this pod is in another league for sure

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/9/19)

Are these disposable pods good for enviroment with people then throwing batteries away in dustbins?

All these pods with juice in it. Is the juice verified from reputable juice manufacturers or just the same as the chinamall clones?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Are these disposable pods good for enviroment with people then throwing batteries away in dustbins?
> 
> All these pods with juice in it. Is the juice verified from reputable juice manufacturers or just the same as the chinamall clones?



Probably the same as people throwing away AA and AAA bateries in the dustbin? But yeah its probably not best but i think plastic overall is probably our biggest concern. 

I highly doubt its cheaply made juice, according to their website: With 10-year R&D experience of our product team, VOZOL is dedicated to pursuing an extraordinary flavor performance and always strives for the slogan “Flavors couldn't be better”.

But i guess anyone can just write something on a website. 

I personally like these pods, and feel that they definitely arent cheap china mall products bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

